# Ick outburst



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

Help me! So got a 29g tank and battling a ick problem!! My firefish had it havent seen him in two days and now one of my clowns has it... i dont have a qt and i dont know how to treat my tank! Help


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ick*

hey there .. hows longs the tank been running for .. 
the firefish is most likely dead .if u have not seen him in two days .
what else is in the tank with your clown.do u have any corals in tank .
you are gonna have to do some reading on ick, reef central has lots of great 
info .do u have access to a small qt tank 10 gallon .. there are a few ways to deal with it , unfortunately there is no quick cure for saltwater ick.your tank will have to remain fallow for I believe 3 months .hopefully some others can chime in to help .


----------



## littlezack (Nov 12, 2016)

Set up a small QT tank. 10 will be fine as Tom said. If youre positive it is marine ich then read up on the hyposalinity treatment. Its very easy on the fish and little effort is needed.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If you want to get rid of it you have to take all your fish out of your tank for at least 72 days for the parasite to die off. While your tank remains fallow you have 3 choices to treat your surviving fish in QT: 

-copper treatment 
-tank transfer method 
-hyposalinity 

Some people (including me) have had success with Chloroquine Phosphate. 

Step 1 is to catch your surviving fish put them in QT and start to do some reading. Totally sucks! 

You can try to live with it, many do but eventually you will have more fish deaths.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

If it ends up wiping out all your fish def let the tank go fallow. And what that means is continue doing everything normal but with no fish. I had to do it when I first started and it sucked lost prob $300+ fish. but haven't had an issue since. You need to break the life cycle of ich. Removing the fish breaks that cycle. If you can save the remaining fish with a quarantine tank then great. Otherwise make sure they keep on eating and keep your hands out to reduce stress. Your 90days of going fallow only starts when there are no fish.

All your coral will be fine as long as you DONT put any sort of treatment in your tank. Copper etc will totally f up your coral.
good luck


----------



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

I heard thst Poly lab medic works? Has anyone used that?? And i have corals in it... so ick wont effect it in any way?? Ill try to get a qt i guess if i have some room.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*snake oils*

u can go ahead and buy all kinds of stuff that does this and does that ,just ask any of us how much shit we have under our fish stands .

do your reading ...be patient ... take advice from the seasoned veterans ..

we all want that cure that's five mins...does not necc work ..

the proven cure is as matt told u ... fallow tank 72 days

copper 
hypo
tank transfer method

good luck


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd do 90 instead instead 72. I did do 90 days because I went to the 72 and was worried that I went that far with out fish that if I didn't do a little extra I might have gone all that time and still had ich in the tank and it would have been a waste as soon as I put fish back in. And after all my reading and researching I determined the best was 90 days (3 months-ish) 
I think I went 90. Lol OK 72-90 days lol

Like Tom says there is no magic cure. Unfortunately. 
I don't like and have yet to add any chemicals to my tank. Not including dosing.

Def a pain in the dick, but most of this hobby can be a pain. That's why not everyone does it or lasts.

Patience is necessary in this hobby. But we have all learned the hard way at some point. And prob more than once lol


But it's all totally worth it


----------



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys! Will get a 10g tank running and treat my fish


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I run a QT fish room to prevent ich, you can bring your fish here for half credit for you to buy ich free fish after your fallow period is over


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with mmatt do 90 days for paranoia


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

carl said:


> I run a QT fish room to prevent ich, you can bring your fish here for half credit for you to buy ich free fish after your fallow period is over


That's a real generous offer!  super nice is all I can say


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

No problem, I am working towards a day when everybody has an ich free tank


----------



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

I just set up a 10g qt tank. I caught one of my clpwns but cant catch the orher lol... ima use seachem cupramine..


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Quarantine policy, customer gets half credit of what they paid for the fish, I send you a daily video of the fish for the first week, if the fish is so sick that it dies in the first week I get the credit back, if the fish doesn't sell in 90 days you buy it back within one week for the price you told me, half cash half credit


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

carl said:


> Quarantine policy, customer gets half credit of what they paid for the fish, I send you a daily video of the fish for the first week, if the fish is so sick that it dies in the first week I get the credit back, if the fish doesn't sell in 90 days you buy it back within one week for the price you told me, half cash half credit


you cant go wrong with this offer..great job Carl keep it up..

Op just have patience you will be thru this pain as we have all been at some point....


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> Quarantine policy, customer gets half credit of what they paid for the fish, I send you a daily video of the fish for the first week, if the fish is so sick that it dies in the first week I get the credit back, if the fish doesn't sell in 90 days you buy it back within one week for the price you told me, half cash half credit


Albz, sorry about your ich.

Good offer Carl! I would take your offer if I was in Albz's situation.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words


----------

